# Destin East Jetty 11-13-2008



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Headed out to the Destin East jetty this morning around 8:00 am. Stopped at the spur jetty first, tide was going out at a pretty good climp. Stayed about 45 minutes, nothing.









Headed out to the East Jetty, older gentleman on the end was hauling in a little of everything, mainly bluefish plus the largest pinfish I have ever seen, over a foot long, maybe a pound 










He had a 5 gallon bucket full of blue fish and mangrove snapper. 










He was fishing at the southeast end and we fished on the pass side, nothing. used cut bait on the bottom, dead shrimp, gotchas, etc. Anyways, he decided to leave (His bucket was full)and we moved over to the ocean side of the end. Saw schools of bluefish roaming about 10' off the rocks but they would not hit anything. Also, the tide had stopped moving, believe we were at low tide. Nothing for an hour or so except for these guys.










Tide started picking up again heading back in and the bluefish bite was on. Numerous schools of them on both sides of the jetty. 










Just threw anything silver out there and they would hit it. Probably caught 30 before we stopped, from around 11" up to some larger ones. 










Tried Pompano jigs and Pompano bottom rig with shrimp, but no takers. Did get one small mangrove snapper next to the rocks on Gulp shrimp.










Never did see any bait schools. Tried some cut bait on the bottom when the tide was going out for some redfish, but no takers, never had much luck with them on cut bait, always live bait has worked for me. But, overall nice day.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report, that is just too much fun when the blues are busting anything that hits the water. Where you took that pic my 6 year old caught a spadefish this past summer, her first fish ever. We had a ball. East jetty is so much easier to get to the end than the west, but I have had much more success on the west jetty. Just one heck of a long walk.:hotsun Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont think thats a pin..im thinking mohara..but someone please correct me if im wrong..the water looked beautiful good pics


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

its a spot tail pinfish...diff species than the normal one


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I caugth an anchor rope in that very spot while I was in my boat.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and good photos too ................... except for that last one! 

Someone ought to tie an anchor rope around Peter Bos's right leg and toss _him_ overboard for building that "shack" right on the end of the bridge!! :boo


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Great report! It's good to hear positive feedback on the jetty. I hit it back in September and only got a couple pin fish, big ones, and a grunt 16". Only went out about half way. Gotta go to the end next time. Thanks and tight lines!


----------

